# RRP equipment



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

So what is the best deal for my first hepa vac. What are you guys using? What about these compliance packs with everything I'm supposed to need? Which online store has the best deal?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm sure some of the others will chime in, but here is a thread to get you started.


----------

